# Swarovski hot fix



## Princessgirlstar (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello

Going to NY tomorrow to look for swarovski hot fix crystals. Do anyone know of a reasonably priced vendor where I can buy bulk?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Those are premium rhinestones so I don't think you are going to find killer deals out there,,


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Swarovski and reasonably priced don't usually go hand-in-hand. Good luck finding a supplier.


----------



## Princessgirlstar (Feb 2, 2010)

wow, thanks! I actually wasn't able to go today but I am going next thursday. Thanks for heads up. Do you know other vendors in NY that sell something comparable?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Most all Rhinestone vendors have different grades of Rhinestones , and can order for you what you need. You just have to ask them.

And i agree with the other comments , Swavorski and other higher quality stones machine cut and others do not come in great prices,, and are usually sold in smaller quanities, however boy oh boy do they sparkle,, 

I have found these higher grade stones to be no more durable than korean grade stones, as far as lasting power on a garment.,( I have been testing 2 exact patterns with swarovski and korean for 1 1/2 years now, they are both staying put I have not lost one stone from either)
but the sparkle and cut are truly superior.
Great luck,,


----------



## Princessgirlstar (Feb 2, 2010)

what vendor do you use for korean stones? thanks for advice, I am just starting out and not sure which way to go


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,
It has taken me years to find my Korean Vendor and gone thru thousands of Dollars of Costly samples that just did not meet my grade for Stones. I did a ton of Research and keep Researching .
This is where I would suggest you start,, first learn different kinds of stones, from some usa vendors, and then start connecting with some Korean companies, and get samples here and there, and start testing them if you will be doing bulk buying,
When ordering from korea your bags will be as such
16ss 200 Gross of one color
10ss 500 Gross of one color
6ss 1000 Gross of one color
These lil babies are heavy, so shipping exporting prices usually outweigh the price of the product, that is why vendors give you free samples but each sample packet will cost 30-50 dollars or more for postage.. and you may receive 50 stones or less of a few colors.
if you have not tried machine cut or swarovski stones yet, treat yourself and get a few of those to look at as well, as they are amazing,, 
but if you are doing a design such as this original design of mine i have posted,, that it has over 2500 stones and that would be a very costly shirt to make with machine or Swarovski stones,, 
by using korean i can keep that shirt at retail for around $54.00, and still make a profit, 
I will be glad to help you with anything else you need, but start testing stones and glue to find what you like to work with, and I will warn you, this is addicting,, when you press your first shirt and pull that tape away and see that sparkle,, it is all over,, you will be addicted,,, have fun,,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Stephanie, try Hot Fix Rhinestone Manufacturer : Wholesale Rhinestones ,they have really low prices and have great quality. I found them at the last ISS show, and compared to all the other vendors there, they have the best quality and price. Hope this helps  When getting ahold of them, I found it easier to call then email for price list.


----------



## Princessgirlstar (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! thanks for your help!! Whew! I just don't know where to begin...I guess a lot more work than I expected, but I am up for the challenge! I know I will have more questions for you


----------

